# Marine pollution surveillance aircraft



## MarkOttawa (2 Dec 2006)

Emergency-related:
http://news.gc.ca/cfmx/view/en/index.jsp?articleid=259869&



> ST. JOHN'S, NL - A newly equipped Transport Canada Dash 8 [actually Bombardier Q Series now--how odd Bombardier is not mentioned in the news release] pollution surveillance aircraft was officially launched in St. John's today by the Honourable Lawrence Cannon, Minister of Transport, Infrastructure and Communities, along with the Honourable Rona Ambrose, Minister of Environment and the Honourable Loyola Hearn, Minister of Fisheries and Oceans and Minister Responsible for Newfoundland and Labrador. The aircraft, equipped with state-of-the-art aerial surveillance equipment, will increase Transport Canada's ability to detect marine polluters better than ever before...
> 
> The installation of the Maritime Surveillance System 6000 (MSS 6000) represents an investment of $4.6 million.
> 
> ...



A similar version is used by the Swedish Coast Guard. Here they will be with Transport Canada rather than the Canadian Coast Guard as the CCG does not operate fixed-wing aircraft.
http://www.kustbevakningen.se/documents/Flyg/SCG%20MSA%20brochure-rev-1.pdf
https://www.tc.gc.ca/era_are/can_post/en/FlightOperations-RotaryWing.htm

Surely a few more such aircraft would be very helpful for general maritime surveillance (including sovereignty patrols in the Arctic) -- fisheries enforcement etc. A contract actually worth giving to Bombardier! Australia and the U.S. Department of Homeland Security's Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency also have chosen Q Series for maritime patrol.
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/10/military-procurement-messpolitics-and.html
http://www.racs.bombardier.com/bag/custsite/brad/OpenSite.nsf/d942d4a81fc3bec685256cae0046b381/5f4ea20541b219568525713d0080c1b3?OpenDocument

More here.
http://thechronicleherald.ca/Canada/544548.html

For once I agree with "critics" and "experts" cited by the _Globe_:

Single plane to patrol eastern Canadian waters
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20061202.AIRCRAFT02/TPStory/National

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## STONEY (11 Dec 2006)

A typical Gov. dog and pony show trying to make political points.  This A/C has been around for years but as much of it's equipment fit was becoming outdated and requiring more & more maintenance hours (sound familar)  it was fitted with updated equipment after  getting several government dept's to share the cost as no one dept could afford it.  So don't hold your breath for any more A/C as this one was barely saved from the scrap heap. The A/C is in CG colors but is operated by Transport Canada as are also CG Helicopters which are in CG colors but flown by TC pilots & maintained by TC . Costs are shared by several gov. depts who benefit from the flights. The Dash-8 spends a couple days each on rotational basis between Ont.,Qbc,Maritimes & Nfld/Lab unless req by special circumstances or season.

Cheers


----------

